# pics of tuna on the cost



## Duckhunter19 (May 16, 2016)

I have been fishing the Ga coast since I was 2 years old (27 years ago) and have never seen a single tuna. We have gone past R3 about 20-25 miles and have seen everything else under the sun including wales, MOA's, HUGE manta rays, but not a single tuna (that I'm aware of). Id like to see some pictures of tuna people have caught down on the coast. 

Id love to go out and catch some one day and always down to take some vacation time to go chase them and make new friends (when the time is right for them passing through).


----------



## flatheadpatrol (May 17, 2016)

Blackfins now and through most of summer.


----------



## jasper181 (May 24, 2016)

Need to go further, we catch blackfin just about every bluewater trip. I think we caught 7 last trip, going tomorrow ,if we catch any Ill post some pics.


----------



## mcarge (Jun 6, 2016)

You missed out on the yellowfin...we used to limit on them usually before 1/2 day of fishing was over...they left and never came back about 15 years ago. You can catch as many Blackfin as you want March and November


----------



## sea trout (Jun 7, 2016)

mcarge said:


> You missed out on the yellowfin...we used to limit on them usually before 1/2 day of fishing was over...they left and never came back about 15 years ago. You can catch as many Blackfin as you want March and November



How far off the Ga coast before u start catching blackfin on those months?


----------



## flingin1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Caught plenty at the south ledge off ga coast.


----------

